# Facebook-Icon in Fußzeile



## Coldstorm (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich bin schon ganze Zeit am probieren wie ich meinen Face-Book Link in die Fußzeile bekomme. In der Index wie bei den meisten Seiten ist das beim JTL Shop, das System, das ich benutze, ja nicht möglich. Aber wo muss ich mich rantasten? In CSS ist das ja der falsche Ort, da das Bild ja verlinkt ist und CSS hat mit Links meines Wissens nichts zu tun...
Gehört das in tpl_inc : footer.tpl irgendwo ?
Aber wo hier ?


```
{** 
 * @copyright (c) 2006-2010 JTL-Software-GmbH, all rights reserved 
 * @author JTL-Software-GmbH (www.jtl-software.de) 
 * 
 * use is subject to license terms 
 * http://jtl-software.de/jtlshop3license.html 
 *} 

   </div> 
       <div id="sidepanel_left">{load_boxes type="left"}</div> 
       <div id="sidepanel_right">{load_boxes type="right"}</div> 
       
   </div> 
  
   </div> 
   <div class="clear"></div> 
    
   {if $smarty.now % 10 == 0} 
      <img src="includes/cron_inc.php" width="0" height="0" alt="" /> 
   {/if} 
    
   <div id="footer_wrapper">       
      {if $Einstellungen.template.general.ext_footer != "Y"} 
         <div id="footer" class="page_width"> 
            <ul class="hlist"> 
               <li class="p50"> 
                  <p><small> 
                  &copy; {$meta_copyright} 
                  {if $smarty.session.Linkgruppen->Fuss} 
                     {foreach name=fusslinks from=$smarty.session.Linkgruppen->Fuss->Links item=Link} 
                        | <a href="{$Link->URL}" title="{$Link->cLocalizedName[$smarty.session.cISOSprache]}">{$Link->cLocalizedName[$smarty.session.cISOSprache]}</a> 
                     {/foreach} 
                  {/if} 
                  </small></p> 
               </li> 
               
            </ul> 
         </div> 
          
          
      {else} 
         <div id="footer" class="page_width"> 
            <ul class="hlist"> 
               <li class="p20"> 
                  {if $smarty.session.Linkgruppen->Fuss} 
                     <h2>Informationen</h2> 
                     <ul class="lnkgroup"> 
                     {foreach name=fusslinks from=$smarty.session.Linkgruppen->Fuss->Links item=Link} 
                        <li><a href="{$Link->URL}" title="{$Link->cLocalizedName[$smarty.session.cISOSprache]}">{$Link->cLocalizedName[$smarty.session.cISOSprache]}</a></li> 
                     {/foreach} 
                     </ul> 
                  {/if} 
               </li> 
                
               <li class="p20"> 
                  <h2>{lang key="myAccount"}</h2> 
                  <ul class="lnkgroup"> 
                     <li><a href="jtl.php">{lang key="orderHistory"}</a></li> 
                     {if $Einstellungen.global.global_wunschliste_anzeigen == "Y"} 
                        <li><a href="jtl.php">{lang key="wishlist"}</a></li> 
                     {/if} 
                     {*if $Einstellungen.kundenwerbenkunden.kwk_nutzen == "Y"*} 
                        <li><a href="jtl.php?KwK=1">{lang key="kwkName" section="login"}</a></li> 
                     {*/if*} 
                  </ul> 
               </li> 

               <li class="p25"> 
                  {if isset($smarty.session.Sprachen) && $smarty.session.Sprachen|@count > 1} 
                     <div class="box_plain"> 
                     <h2>{lang key="selectLanguage"}</h2> 
                     <ul class="lnkgroup"> 
                        {foreach from=$smarty.session.Sprachen item=oSprache} 
                           <li><a href="{$oSprache->cURL}" class="link_lang {$oSprache->cISO} {if $oSprache->kSprache == $smarty.session.kSprache}active{/if}">{if $lang == "ger"}{$oSprache->cNameDeutsch}{else}{$oSprache->cNameEnglisch}{/if}</a></li> 
                        {/foreach} 
                     </ul> 
                     </div> 
                  {/if} 
                   
                  {if isset($smarty.session.Waehrungen) && $smarty.session.Waehrungen|@count > 1} 
                     <h2>{lang key="currency"}</h2> 
                     <ul class="lnkgroup"> 
                        <li> 
                           {foreach from=$smarty.session.Waehrungen name="waerung" item=oWaehrung} 
                              <a href="{$oWaehrung->cURL}">{$oWaehrung->cName}{if !$smarty.foreach.waerung.last} - {/if}</a> 
                           {/foreach} 
                        </li> 
                     </ul> 
                  {/if} 
                   
                   
               </li> 
                
               <li class="p35"> 
                  <div class="footer_box"> 
                     <h2>{lang key="newsletter" section="newsletter"} {lang key="newsletterSendSubscribe" section="newsletter"}</h2> 
                     <form method="post" action="newsletter.php" name="newsletterabonnieren" class="form"> 
                        <fieldset class="newsletter"> 
                           <input type="hidden" name="abonnieren" value="1" /> 
                           <input type="hidden" name="{$session_name}" value="{$session_id}" /> 
                           <ul class="input_block"> 
                              <li class="clear"> 
                                 <input type="text" name="cEmail" id="email" class="placeholder" title="{lang key="emailadress"}" /> 
                                 <button type="submit" ><span>{lang key="newsletterSendSubscribe" section="newsletter"}</span></button> 
                                 <p class="info"><em>*</em> Abmeldung jederzeit möglich</p> 
                              </li> 
                           </ul>          
                        </fieldset> 
                     </form> 
                  </div> 
                   
                  {if $Einstellungen.global.global_fusszeilehinweis|strlen > 0} 
                     <p class="box_info container"> 
                        {$Einstellungen.global.global_fusszeilehinweis} 
                     </p> 
                  {/if} 
               </li> 
                
            </ul> 
             
             
             
            <div class="master clearall"> 
               <div class="first"> 
                  <p>&copy; {$meta_copyright}</p> 
                  <p>{if $Einstellungen.global.global_zaehler_anzeigen=="Y"}{lang key="counter" section="global"}: {$Besucherzaehler}{/if}</p> 
               </div> 
               <div class="last"> 
                  <p class="jtl">Powered by <a href="http://www.jtl-software.de" title="JTL-Shop3" target="_blank">JTL-Shop3</a></p> 
               </div> 
            </div> 
         </div> 
      {/if} 
      {if $Einstellungen.global.global_google_analytics_id} 
         <script type="text/javascript"> 
            var _gaq = _gaq || []; 
            _gaq.push(['_setAccount', '{$Einstellungen.global.global_google_analytics_id}']); 
            _gaq.push(['_gat._anonymizeIp']); 
            _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']); 

            (function() {ldelim} 
               var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true; 
               ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js'; 
               var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s); 
            {rdelim})(); 

            {if $Bestellung->kBestellung > 0 && $Einstellungen.global.global_google_ecommerce == 1} 
               _gaq.push(['_addTrans', 
                  '{$Bestellung->cBestellNr}',  
                  '{if $Einstellungen.global.global_shopname}{$Einstellungen.global.global_shopname}{else}{$Firma->cName}{/if}',  
                  '{$Bestellung->fWarensummeNetto}',  
                  '{$Bestellung->fSteuern}',  
                  '{$Bestellung->fVersandNetto}',  
                  '{$smarty.session.Kunde->cOrt}', 
                  '{$smarty.session.Kunde->cBundesland}', 
                  '{$smarty.session.Kunde->cLand}' 
               ]); 

               {foreach name=Bestell item=order from=$Bestellung->Positionen}  
                  {if $order->nPosTyp == 1}  
                     _gaq.push(['_addItem', 
                        '{$Bestellung->cBestellNr}', 
                        '{$order->cArtNr}', 
                        '{$order->cName}', 
                        '{$order->Category}', 
                        '{$order->fPreis}', 
                        '{$order->nAnzahl|replace:",":"."}' 
                     ]); 
                  {/if}  
               {/foreach}  
                
               _gaq.push(['_trackTrans']); 
            {/if} 
         </script> 
      {/if} 
   </div> 
   <div id="footer_jtl"> 
     <p class="footer_jtl">Powered by <a href="http://www.jtl-software.de" title="JTL-Shop3" target="_blank"> 
     <img src="JTL.png" alt="JTL-Shop 3" /> 
     </a></p> 
   </div> 
</div> 
<!-- time: {$nZeitGebraucht|truncate:6:''} seconds --> 
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## Coldstorm (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab nun folgenden Code eingefügt:


```
<div id="footer_wrapper">      
      {if $Einstellungen.template.general.ext_footer != "Y"}
         <div id="footer" class="page_width">
            <ul class="hlist">
               <li class="p50">
                  <p><small>
                  &copy; {$meta_copyright}
                  {if $smarty.session.Linkgruppen->Fuss}
                     {foreach name=fusslinks from=$smarty.session.Linkgruppen->Fuss->Links item=Link}
                        | <a href="{$Link->URL}" title="{$Link->cLocalizedName[$smarty.session.cISOSprache]}">{$Link->cLocalizedName[$smarty.session.cISOSprache]}</a>
                     {/foreach}
                  {/if}
                  </small><a href="http://www.facebook.com/pages/xyz" target="_blank"><img alt="Unser Auftritt bei Facebook" src="http://www.xyz.de/bilder/FaceBookIcon.png" style="width: 32px; height: 32px; " /></a></p>
               </li>
              
            </ul>
         </div>
```


Dann bekomme ich die Fußzeile wie folgt angezeigt:


----------

